# Bigger Biceps and all round . . .



## wales29 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi,

Im looking for some help on how to build up bigger biceps, triceps, pecks etc etc.

Like most people i want to focus on the biceps but have had a read up on the net and found a lot of different advice and not really sure what to do and what not to do. I know not to over do it and usually do the weights every other day or focus certain muscle groups one day and then others the next.

I have gradually increased what weight i lift with the dumbells, i have seen a difference but recently i dont think that i have gained much muscle mass on my arms. When i first started earlier this summer after a good session i could feel my arms burning, now i do the same with bigger weights and dont feel the same arm burn. . .

I found a good guide on the net which used the barbell which i never usually use for my biceps. Any help on what im doing wrong and how to improve muscle growth on my arms and chest etc would be much appreciated.

What equipment i have:

bench, with barbell. Numerous dumbbells with weights to suit and other general fitness equipment such as bike and rowing machine.

Also id like to add i dont want to be taking any steroids or supplements etc.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

get deadlifting 

works your triceps and biceps isometrically, plus a whole other load of goodness


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

if u want bigger arms focus on triceps as thats the bigger muscle out of the 2.


----------



## wales29 (Sep 13, 2008)

Any advice for what exercises to focus on each area?

not just the biceps but chest etc as well

I usually do bench press, Bicep curls, upward row, shoulder press and things like that.

http://www.liftforlife.com/BiggerBiceps.htm

found the above^^ excuse my beginner ness (its because i am)

Is that a good guide or not?


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

i do chest and tris on 1 day dumbell bench, decline bench incline flys or cable crossovers and for tris close grip bench press,dips or tricep pushdowns and on different day back and biceps i do wide grip pull ups, lat pull down and cable rows and for biceps concentration curls,dumbell curls or cable curls could also do hammer curls.thats just what i do but im sure other people with more knowledge will give u a better answer


----------



## wales29 (Sep 13, 2008)

Cheers for the quick replys so far anyway.

I will see how things go, maybe put up my progress like ive seen a few other lads have done elsewhere on this site.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Biceps

Seated dumbell curls (simultaneous) 2 x 10

wide-grip ez-bar preacher curls 2 x 10

close-grip ez-bar preacher curls 2 x 10

Triceps

Skull-crushers/close-grip bench press/underhand tricep pressdown

perform these as a TRI-SET for 3 x 10


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Biceps
> 
> Seated dumbell curls (simultaneous) 2 x 10
> 
> ...


why would you do 3 exercises for a tiny muscle, and then one for a muscle twice it's size? also your bicep (bi meaning two, cep meaning head) muscle is only attached in 2 places, working it wide or narrow won't make any difference biomechanically.

i personally think you'll get better growth responses from doing large compound movements. Pullups, deadlifts, rows, bench press, pressups, etc.


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

As pointed out above, you'd be much better off doing big compound movements (squat, deadlift, bench, chins, rows) - they will help develop your whole body including your arms. The big lifts (squat & deadlift) also cause your body to generate more testosterone which helps build muscle mass everywhere - including your arms!

Take a read of some of the stuff here - for example Big's How to Grow article:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-articles/8136-how-grow.html


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

The deadlift is also one of the best bicep and tricep exercises there is. Think about what stops your elbow being ripped apart when you lift up that weight.


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

This is a good routine to do fella.

EXERCISE SETS REPS

Hammers ( with a bar ) 4 6,6,6,8

Standing Curls ( 'W' bar ) 4 8,8,8,10

Preachers ( 'W' bar ) 4 10,10,10,12, till failure.

I sometimes changed standing curls for seated dumbbell curls (incline bench)

Tri's

EXERCISE SET REPS

Weighted dips 4 6,6,6,8,

Skull crushers 4 8,8,8,10,

Pull downs 4 10,10,10,12, till failure

Could try this for a about 4 - 6 week

Start heavy on your sets of 6 and reduce the weight as u go throught the exrecises. Correct form is key fella.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

gerg said:


> why would you do 3 exercises for a tiny muscle, and then one for a muscle twice it's size? also your bicep (bi meaning two, cep meaning head) muscle is only attached in 2 places, working it wide or narrow won't make any difference biomechanically.
> 
> i personally think you'll get better growth responses from doing large compound movements. Pullups, deadlifts, rows, bench press, pressups, etc.


I do pull-ups/chins, and rows on shoulder/back day.

I do bench press on chest/biceps day.

I do deadlifts, stiff and bent, on legs day.

So far as I'm aware, I do three exercises specifically for biceps in straight sets, and three exercises for triceps, in a tri-set. This isn't taking into account that both muscle groups get hit when performing other exercises like the ones you suggested, I merely sought to give the thread-starter an abbreviated upper-arm specific routine from my own experience.

I have no problems with arm development, it's getting my chest to catch up that's the real problem!


----------



## wales29 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tips and routines. Will try some of these out in the following weeks.

My chest and shoulders are naturally quite big which is also good i think.


----------

